# Blood



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I've noticed some occasional drops of pale blood around the house for about 2 days.. I originally thought it was from my female. 

It turns out it's from the male's penis. He seems like he feels fine. 

I haven't run into this before. 

Any ideas about what's going on.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

UTI, passing a stone or cancer come to mind.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> UTI, passing a stone or cancer come to mind.


I second this (Im not a vet) ... we had a GSD a few years back that had the same symtoms .. turned out to be a nasty infection ... best of luck with him


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I've noticed some occasional drops of pale blood around the house for about 2 days.. I originally thought it was from my female.
> 
> It turns out it's from the male's penis. He seems like he feels fine.
> 
> ...


how old is he? depending on his age it could be his prostate. It is quite common for older age males to develop this problem. Castration will remove the problem. There are no signs of pain or discomfort and the dog just goes around life as normal untill one morning he stands up from his blanket and its covered in blood and you freak the fk out over it! Had it with several of my older males. 

Its called BPH - Benign prostatic hyperplasia


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I've noticed some occasional drops of pale blood around the house for about 2 days.. I originally thought it was from my female.
> 
> It turns out it's from the male's penis. He seems like he feels fine.
> 
> ...


How old? Benign Prostate Hyperplasia is pretty common


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> how old is he? depending on his age it could be his prostate. It is quite common for older age males to develop this problem. Castration will remove the problem. There are no signs of pain or discomfort and the dog just goes around life as normal untill one morning he stands up from his blanket and its covered in blood and you freak the fk out over it! Had it with several of my older males.
> 
> Its called BPH - Benign prostatic hyperplasia


Estimated to affect 80-100% of intact males depending on the study. Onset is actually at puberty, but usually too minor to catch till later in life.

Finasteride (Proscar brand name) will clear up BPH in ~3 weeks


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds like an enlarged prostate, quite common, my 4yrs male has just had it.

The blood is the final symptom, its detectable via clear urine but an Ultrasound is usually required as its quite obvious. A dose of hormones for a week usual clears it up perfectly, can re-occur. 

Good luck

Mark


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It got worse this AM so I took him to the vet. Diagnosis UTI so far. They sent a urine sample to a formal lab. The vet will call me with the results.

He's 6 years old and never seen a vet other than for rabies shots. I was a bit concerned so I muzzled him. They took him to the back room to draw urine. When they came back to the room he didn't have a muzzle on. 

I've been working hard on reprogramming him since I came back to the States. I've been working hard to get him social again. 

I was proud of him in a strange environment, lots of people poking around him and me not present. 

That might have made the $175 smacked they nailed me for a bit easier to swallow. LOL


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It got worse this AM so I took him to the vet. Diagnosis UTI so far. They sent a urine sample to a formal lab. The vet will call me with the results.
> 
> He's 6 years old and never seen a vet other than for rabies shots. I was a bit concerned so I muzzled him. They took him to the back room to draw urine. When they came back to the room he didn't have a muzzle on.
> 
> ...



Did they even bother with a manual prostate check before slapping you with a 175 $ bill? If its an UTI there would be discomfort for the dog and you would have noticed it before it reached a bloody stage...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Did they even bother with a manual prostate check before slapping you with a 175 $ bill? If its an UTI there would be discomfort for the dog and you would have noticed it before it reached a bloody stage...


I don't know Alice. He was in the back room. I just know this is the well known "top"vet in the area. I did investigate that before i took him there. I've never been to them before because the dog has never been sick.

He had no there symptoms although one of the med they gave me was for pain. She did say the bladder wall were swollen and there was a lot of blood in his urine even though it didn't show to the naked eye. 

She said I would get a call after the lab work was in.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

That's amazing you got those berzerkers to calm down enough for strangers to touch them. I hope the little dude is alright. He has had a live bite too if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> That's amazing you got those berzerkers to calm down enough for strangers to touch them. I hope the little dude is alright. He has had a live bite too if I remember correctly.


I will tell you what, Ben. It hasn't been easy to accomplish. It's hard enough to change a animal's attitude once programed. It was made more difficult because much of the time I've had medical issues including the fact that I couldn't speak for a long time. They've been through my old real voice, my electronic voice and now this new voice. I've spent time in between training with hospital stays. It was hard to maintain consistent training. 

I had some threads I started here almost telling me to give up and get rid of my dogs. 

I'm not a expert trainer but been around the block a few times during my 68, years many spent training dogs. 

I muzzled him because i didnt know how he would react under very strange environmental circumstances. He's only been inside a vet office 2 other times. Witnessing my " Costa Rica live thief bite dog" walk out of the back vet room un muzzled was a beautiful thing. It was particularly rewarding because l wasn't there to maintain any control. 

He's not little. 86 lbs at vet office today. LOL



"


----------



## Jon Howard (Jun 26, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I don't know Alice. He was in the back room. I just know this is the well known "top"vet in the area. I did investigate that before i took him there. I've never been to them before because the dog has never been sick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like they have done a lot more than stick a finger up his butt. To tell you that info they have done a full urinalysis and ultrasound examination to rule out bladder stones and prostate.
Looks like u got a lot done for $175


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I will tell you what, Ben. It hasn't been easy to accomplish. It's hard enough to change a animal's attitude once programed. It was made more difficult because much of the time I've had medical issues including the fact that I couldn't speak for a long time. They've been through my old real voice, my electronic voice and now this new voice. I've spent time in between training with hospital stays. It was hard to maintain consistent training.
> 
> I had some threads I started here almost telling me to give up and get rid of my dogs.
> 
> ...


My vet gave my shepherd the 3 year rabies shot and I did not even ask for it. He was that mean, I don't think I will take him to the vet again without the trainer with me. Its very stressful especially when they try to stick a lubed thermometer in his butt. LOL


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I will tell you what, Ben. It hasn't been easy to accomplish. It's hard enough to change a animal's attitude once programed. It was made more difficult because much of the time I've had medical issues including the fact that I couldn't speak for a long time. They've been through my old real voice, my electronic voice and now this new voice. I've spent time in between training with hospital stays. It was hard to maintain consistent training.
> 
> I had some threads I started here almost telling me to give up and get rid of my dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I've tested him before but never under that kind of a foreign stessful situation and always with me present. 

The fact that he functioned that wel on his own made me feel good. 

He was taught to function very different when I was in Costa Rica.

The "old lady" thought I would never be able to reprogram him. This guy wanted to eat the in laws when I was down there with him. LOL


----------



## Wayne Scace (Jun 1, 2014)

*Taking whose temp? The GSD or the trainer?
*grins*
*


Ben Thompson said:


> My vet gave my shepherd the 3 year rabies shot and I did not even ask for it. He was that mean, I don't think I will take him to the vet again without the trainer with me. Its very stressful especially when they try to stick a lubed thermometer in his butt. LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The formal lab work the sent out came back with no other medical issues that UTI. Good news!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Wayne Scace said:


> *Taking whose temp? The GSD or the trainer?
> *grins*
> *


Hahhaha!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The formal lab work the sent out came back with no other medical issues that UTI. Good news!



GREAT to hear!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The formal lab work the sent out came back with no other medical issues that UTI. Good news!


So he just had a bladder infection is all?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The formal lab work the sent out came back with no other medical issues that UTI. Good news!



Excellent news. Good luck with him.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My Landseer used to lick his penis every so often, until he reached an orgasm. Occasionally, a slight trace of blood would appear. but otherwise he was o.k.

Gaucho the Fila would offer his penis to the Briard to be "attended to". He did this when we had friends with us. once, but although they were dog handlers (owned the father of the Briard) the wife was disgusted.

We keep our male dogs in an unnatural situation. Some dogs are more highly sexed than others.

The Briard and the GSDs had no problems in this regard.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> So he just had a bladder infection is all?


Yup! The vet said give her a call if these antibiotics don't improve the situation and she will change the medication.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Yup! The vet said give her a call if these antibiotics don't improve the situation and she will change the medication.


That's a relief!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> That's a relief!


Ain't that the truth. I've had to put down some great dogs down over the years. You never forget those wonderful companions. 

I didn't want any more of those bad memories. 

These guys are my last rodeo. There won't be any more at my age. 

I have a special place in my heart for this guy. That live bite on a main street in broad daylight in Nicoya, Costa Rica for that thief was a beautiful day. Watching the crook drag him over the back of my pickup latched onto his arm is a site frozen in my mind forever.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Ain't that the truth. I've had to put down some great dogs down over the years. You never forget those wonderful companions.
> 
> I didn't want any more of those bad memories.
> 
> ...


what a good dog! betcha that guy never messed with dogs in pickup trucks after that.
i'm glad your dog is going to be just fine!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Catherine Gervin said:


> what a good dog! betcha that guy never messed with dogs in pickup trucks after that.
> i'm glad your dog is going to be just fine!


I'm certain he didn't nor any of the audience that gathered as the event unfolded on the main drag in that town. 

For those of you unaware Costa Ricans have a deep fear of big pissed off mean looking dogs. LOL


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm certain he didn't nor any of the audience that gathered as the event unfolded on the main drag in that town.
> 
> For those of you unaware Costa Ricans have a deep fear of big pissed off mean looking dogs. LOL


and weren't you being helpful in reinforcing this justifiable fear!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Catherine Gervin said:


> and weren't you being helpful in reinforcing this justifiable fear!


Nope I was sitting across the street at a outside table with a Tico (Costa Rican) buddy eating pizza and suckling up a beer.

My truck was parked across the street. 

Then the show started.

I had a ringside seat but but I had to get over there to shut the dog down. 

Tha MOFO killed a good pizza and beer.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have to add there is normally no threat of lawsuits, police action , bullshit or anything like that crap in Costa Rica. 

In fact the police showed up and were more curious about what kind of super cool dog jumped this MOFO than figuring out if the dude was at the emergency ward at the hospital a few blocks away. 

That's Costa Rica. LOL


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i meant what i said, you were providing a service by showing that nefarious creep that nope, you shouldn't poke the bear, and he got what he deserved. if only it were so simple in the US...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i meant what i said, you were providing a service by showing that nefarious creep that nope, you shouldn't poke the bear, and he got what he deserved. if only it were so simple in the US...


I call it jungle law. ☺

It seems to work quite well.

The more remote the area the better it gets. I lived in a place where a single cop would walk in on foot once every 10 days or so. They didn't even give the poor basted a horse.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> My Landseer used to lick his penis every so often, until he reached an orgasm. Occasionally, a slight trace of blood would appear. but otherwise he was o.k.
> 
> Gaucho the Fila would offer his penis to the Briard to be "attended to". He did this when we had friends with us. once, but although they were dog handlers (owned the father of the Briard) the wife was disgusted.
> 
> ...


I now officially know too much information.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> I now officially know too much information.



Me too! I think I might throw up.😲


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I know who would let their dog act like that weird.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> I know who would let their dog act like that weird.


Maybe if he would beat off on command we could bring him over here and get him on AMERICA'S GOT TALENT.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I really don't want to encourage dogs to be grosser then they already are LOL.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I am surely not the only dog owner who has experienced this.

Grow up or learn about male dogs' habits.

As for throwing up???


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I am surely not the only dog owner who has experienced this.
> 
> Grow up or learn about male dogs' habits.
> 
> As for throwing up???


I hope you didn't buy into my sick sense of humor, Gil. 

As for Ben, I'm sure he was totally serious. 😆


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I hope you didn't buy into my sick sense of humor, Gil.
> 
> As for Ben, I'm sure he was totally serious. &#55357;&#56838;


I fell for it hook, line and sinker :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I fell for it hook, line and sinker :twisted:


It takes more than a dog jerking off to make me ill.😲☺


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Maybe that's why some dogs grow fur on their paws.


----------

